# Refinishing an Old Press



## UBB (May 7, 2014)

So I've had this tucked away in the shop for a while now thinking it would be little more than a display/conversation piece. Seeing and reading some things has made me think it might be worth refinishing and using instead of purchasing new.

Forgive the cruddy pictures but can anyone offer any advice on: A-Can it still be used and B-would it be worth it?

The press was acquired at an estate sale in Minneapolis and the 'story' I was told was that the old Italian lady who owned it had it brought over from Italy.




















This thing (it's an apple crusher isn't it??) I'm not quite as sure about. Wood has a lot more chips and cracks in it.










Thanks!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 7, 2014)

That is a grape crusher. By all means fix it up. I don't see any reason why you wouldn't want to use it once completed.


----------



## UBB (May 7, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> That is a grape crusher. By all means fix it up. I don't see Amy reason why you wouldn't want to use it once completed.



So, would you suggest sanding and or replacing the wood or just a good scrubbing and disinfecting??


----------



## Runningwolf (May 7, 2014)

The wood looks good. I hope others chime in here. I wood sand and scrub it we'll good and put a protective coat of EZ-Do on it. Maybe even take it to a car wash where you could power wash it. My main concern would be the tray on the bottom that all the juice will be flowing from. A real strong sanitizer is definitely called for.


----------



## JohnT (May 7, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> The wood looks good. I hope others chime in here. I wood sand and scrub it we'll good and put a protective coat of EZ-Do on it. Maybe even take it to a car wash where you could power wash it. My main concern would be the tray on the bottom that all the juice will be flowing from. A real strong sanitizer is definitely called for.


 
Personally, I would replace the wood. Ask yourself this.. "would I eat off of it"? By looking at that wood, I would be tempted to say "No". 

In either case (sanding or replacing) I would highly recommend that you apply a product called EZ-DO. It is rather expensive, but it is a food safe polyurethane that really yields a nice hard finish. I coated replacement stays in my press over 4 years ago and they still look brand new.


----------



## aryoung1980 (May 7, 2014)

I would clean everything up and refinish the wood. To me it looks like its in great shape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## LoveTheWine (May 7, 2014)

+1 to easy-DO


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 7, 2014)

I also like the idea of using a pressure washer and letting it dry and than applying EZ-Do. It looks really nice in the photos that I am viewing


----------



## UBB (Aug 25, 2014)

Update. It's been a slow process, working little by little when time and the weather allowed.

What would be a good 'lubricant' on the ratchet/spindle?

Would vegetable oil work??

This biggest challenge was fabricating this piece as it was in rough shape. I am by no means a carpenter and this project further proves it.




A good pressure washing (albeit to good in some spots as you can see) a bit of light sanding and a couple of coats of EZ-DO and the base is looking pretty good.



Same procedure with these pieces.



just letting them dry now and the basket is next. A good cleaning some minor sanding and a fresh coat of seal and I should be good to go come harvest.


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 25, 2014)

UBB said:


> What would be a good 'lubricant' on the ratchet/spindle?
> 
> Would vegetable oil work??




I would use Plumber's Grease, available at any hardware store or big-box home improvement store.


----------



## mjrisenhoover (Aug 26, 2014)

I use a food grade spray oil on my press, you can find it online, just do a search. Press looks great by the way!


----------



## UBB (Sep 2, 2014)

Project is now complete. Thanks for all the feedback folks, I'm really pleased with how it turned out given my severe lack of talent limitations!
















Anyone with experience want to guess what the capacity of this basket is as I have zero clue.


----------



## UBB (Sep 29, 2014)

New press worked like a charm!

Here were are pressing/sampling our first Marquette.
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=659696810795208


----------



## JohnT (Oct 7, 2014)

Any pictures of it in action?????


----------

